# replacing door handles with alarm



## pat_ridge (May 10, 2010)

i need to replace the front passenger door handle on my 97' jetta. my only concern with this is the car alarm. if someone could tell me in detail how to replace the door handle with out affecting the alarm that would be a great help.


----------

